# Serial Number?



## ColonelCash (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm new here and was hoping someone could enlighten me as to where I'd find the serial # on a Litespeed Tuscany frame? There is a guy who is selling his 2002 Tuscany and I'm going to take a test ride on Monday. Kinda wanted to grab the number off it and run it by Litespeed.

Also, did all 2002 models have the intergrated headset? Is it possible to see a photo of the non-intergrated and intergrated headsets?

Finally, did bike shops register the frames before handing them over to a customer? He bought it from Lick Bike in IL, but doesn't have any record of it. Curious if it had been registered or not,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Here's link...*

to the archived catalogs. For some reason, they don't have 2002. 2006 they went back to regular headsets.
http://www.litespeed.com/current/catalog.aspx


----------

